# PLEASE!!! .. How many days late was you before BFP!!!



## liverpoolbaby

Hi Girls,
1st of all congratuations to you all !!!!:yipee:
I know im in the wrong thread but needed some urgent honest advice & opinions & it is only you girls i can rely ask.
How long after AF was due til you got your BFP?
I am 5 days late and still no sign of AF and still getting clear BFN :wacko:
Please dont read and run :(
xx


----------



## FunToRun

Sorry im no help i got mine b4 AF was due. Didnt want to read n run. good luck on getting ur BFP


----------



## jenniferttc1

I didnt want to read and run either, I got a positive before af was due. Good luck hun!


----------



## kirstensheep

i tested the day my AF was due and it was BFN. tested the day after and i got a faint BFP, they are getting stronger and im now 5 days late... been faint until yesterday, hope this helps xx


----------



## amt

hmmm i got mine 10 days before i was due on but it was so faint i disregarded it but kept testing and they got darker and darker now 12 weeks along but saying that with my son i tested negative all the way had bleeding each month akthough very light though was period felt really bad one day went to accident and emergency to find out i was 5 month pregnant so each one is different and u might just test late strange things are our bodys


----------



## kdutra

amt said:


> hmmm i got mine 10 days before i was due on but it was so faint i disregarded it but kept testing and they got darker and darker now 12 weeks along but saying that with my son i tested negative all the way had bleeding each month akthough very light though was period felt really bad one day went to accident and emergency to find out i was 5 month pregnant so each one is different and u might just test late strange things are our bodys

Wow 5 months pregnant thats amazin!


----------



## blessedmomma

i have always tested pos before my af was due. having said that my mom was still having periods and testing neg til she was 5 months also. story above sounds just like hers. you could have ov late or implanted late. hope its pos soon!:hugs:


----------



## BeachComber

HI, just wanted to let you know that AF was due on the 4th or 5th and today I got a BFP on a dollar store cheapie test.

:flower:


----------



## Kyoun009

BeachComber said:


> HI, just wanted to let you know that AF was due on the 4th or 5th and today I got a BFP on a dollar store cheapie test.
> 
> :flower:

Let us know!


----------



## kcj2008

Hi hun 

With my 3 other children I got BFP at around 13dpo, however this one shocked me as I did not get a BFP until very late on. I was due for my period 12th May and didnt get a BFP until 22nd May!!!! 

Had an early scan yesterday that showed baby as 6+1 days with heartbeat :) Therefore my late ovulation theory seems to have been right. Good luck hun and just keep testing xx


----------



## mindyb85

my best friend was a week late before she got her bfp


----------



## poppy

For both my sons I got a BFP early - for my first son it was about three days early (11/12 days post ovulation) and a dark line and for my second son it was four days early (about 10 days early) and a faint line but turned a lot darker at about 12 days po.

I am not good at waiting to test - the suspense just gets to me!

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## liverpoolbaby

mindyb85 said:


> my best friend was a week late before she got her bfp

ooo! sounds promising! hopes thats me tonight! :D x:dust:


----------



## Kay26

Hey hun.....didnt want to read and run.

I just got my BFP at about 9 days late.....BFN twice last week.
Last time i was pregnant didnt get BFP till 10 days late.

Good luck xxx


----------



## liverpoolbaby

going out of my f*cking mind here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im 7Days late today, with loads of BFN's!!!! 
JUST WISH MY BODY WOULD STOP MESSING ME ABOUT AND EITHER GIVE ME A BFP OR GIVE ME MY PERIOD BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SERIOUSLY ITS MINE!!!!!!! I KNOW WHEN IT SHOULD BE HERE AND WHEN IT SHOULD AND UNLESS THERE IS A REASON FOR IT TO MAGICLY DISSAPEAR I WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry ladies lol very bad mood tonight nobody around for me to have a rant at either lol 

Heres the 4.. i know went OTT .. tests i did before ... x3 are IC and the other is tesco 
:dohh: they wont attach see my other thread *days late*


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Kay26 said:


> Hey hun.....didnt want to read and run.
> 
> I just got my BFP at about 9 days late.....BFN twice last week.
> Last time i was pregnant didnt get BFP till 10 days late.
> 
> Good luck xxx

did u get bfn the day before your bfp? or 2days before? im going to test agin tomoro morning with fmu, i tested with afternoon pee today. :shrug:
so annoyed :cry:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

AGAIN!!! :bfn:
Even my belly feels nervous butterflies the last 2 days now
nipple seem swollen today too.
Burst into tears yday with my mum :(
Was ever so moody grumpy tired n upset yday.

Im never ever ever everrr late EVER!! 

Please just show your god dman face AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

8days late now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG01940-20110614-0814.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 44









IMG01941-20110614-0815.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## nickyXjayno

I got a really faint bfp when I was a week late.
Have had dating scan and ovulated when I should have but just wasn't putting out the hormones early on.


----------



## liverpoolbaby

nickyXjayno said:


> I got a really faint bfp when I was a week late.
> Have had dating scan and ovulated when I should have but just wasn't putting out the hormones early on.

I havent a clue whats going on im so upset all i want to do is cry :cry:
Y else would i get brown d/c a week after Ovu? miss a period? get these weird signs n symptoms? :nope: x


----------



## PocoHR

I often get brown d/c a week or so past ovulation, I think its just when my progesterone starts to dip. I really hope you get some answers soon! If you are 100% sure you aren't pregnant, sometimes drinking parsely tea will bring you period on. I don't know what kind of relationship you have with your doctor, but would going in and getting a blood test be an option? Sometimes that is the easiest way to know! Best of luck!


----------



## liverpoolbaby

PocoHR said:


> I often get brown d/c a week or so past ovulation, I think its just when my progesterone starts to dip. I really hope you get some answers soon! If you are 100% sure you aren't pregnant, sometimes drinking parsely tea will bring you period on. I don't know what kind of relationship you have with your doctor, but would going in and getting a blood test be an option? Sometimes that is the easiest way to know! Best of luck!

Ive booked myself in for thursday it was the next nearest available app.
The receptionist said the Dr will call me this afternoon becos i mentioned whats been going on briefly :cry: fx'd xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I cant imagine the suspense your going through, it must be bloody horrible!!!, there was a lady on here recently called zoie, she was 18 days late and kept getting BFN, im sure she had blood work done? not overly sure on that 1, but she then finally got her BFP :)... 

Deffo blood test is the way forward, some woman just dont produce enough hormones for these HPT's... keep us all posted hunnie... and fingers crossed there is a sticky bean :) x


----------



## liverpoolbaby

FX'D for me girls!!
BFP for 2moro!
:dust:


----------



## kdutra

liverpoolbaby said:


> AGAIN!!! :bfn:
> Even my belly feels nervous butterflies the last 2 days now
> nipple seem swollen today too.
> Burst into tears yday with my mum :(
> Was ever so moody grumpy tired n upset yday.
> 
> Im never ever ever everrr late EVER!!
> 
> Please just show your god dman face AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 8days late now!

Ughhh i hate the BFN, I just got one this morning to and i think im 14DPO 3 days till AF due. Good luck girlfriend i hope its a BFP this month for you!!


----------



## liverpoolbaby

kdutra said:


> liverpoolbaby said:
> 
> 
> AGAIN!!! :bfn:
> Even my belly feels nervous butterflies the last 2 days now
> nipple seem swollen today too.
> Burst into tears yday with my mum :(
> Was ever so moody grumpy tired n upset yday.
> 
> Im never ever ever everrr late EVER!!
> 
> Please just show your god dman face AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 8days late now!
> 
> Ughhh i hate the BFN, I just got one this morning to and i think im 14DPO 3 days till AF due. Good luck girlfriend i hope its a BFP this month for you!!Click to expand...

Stressful isnt the word! il be 9days late tomoro.
:shrug: x


----------



## kdutra

Wow, Well i read a thread where a lady got BFN untill she was like 30DPO some people it just take a little longer for! Good luck! FX


----------



## AlvysGrl

With my pregnancy I tested twice a week with all BFN on HPT...It was a blood test that showed me I was 8 weeks pregnant but I had no signs or symptoms except for no AF...I just thought it was my weaning of my first baby causing wonky flows...Good luck to you!


----------



## Hanawanabump

Sorry about your wait hun! Fx'd for you today!! :hugs:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

9 days late today!!!!
Tested this morning half asleep fmu... i read :BFN:
Just whipped out the test to take a pic to stick on here for you wonderful girly's & OMFG!!!!! i swear i can see a faint very faint line! i swear its a faint line, the pics are rubbish though!
It is so so faint though!!! i dont think u can see it on the pics but here they are!! ...
 



Attached Files:







IMG01951-20110615-0912.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 82









IMG01953-20110615-0912.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 61


----------



## joeybrooks

New to this post!!!

Hope you get the BFP and hope all goes well at the doctors xo.


----------



## amt

kdutra said:


> amt said:
> 
> 
> hmmm i got mine 10 days before i was due on but it was so faint i disregarded it but kept testing and they got darker and darker now 12 weeks along but saying that with my son i tested negative all the way had bleeding each month akthough very light though was period felt really bad one day went to accident and emergency to find out i was 5 month pregnant so each one is different and u might just test late strange things are our bodys
> 
> Wow 5 months pregnant thats amazin!Click to expand...

lol was definately one helll of a shock to be told ur having a baby in 4 months lol couldnt quite get my head around it no sooner had i found out mu gorgeous son was born daughter was the same except i found out at 3 and a half months bt had neg tests the whole time


----------



## amt

also depends on the test u use some tests dont pick up cuase they measure 100 mlu and other like superdrug own brand wiill pick up ur hcg at 10 mlu if uur testing early most definately use first morning urine and get the most sensitive test u can find


----------



## liverpoolbaby

amt said:


> also depends on the test u use some tests dont pick up cuase they measure 100 mlu and other like superdrug own brand wiill pick up ur hcg at 10 mlu if uur testing early most definately use first morning urine and get the most sensitive test u can find

Ive 2 CB digi on order should arrive thurs or fri.
got 1 early response @ home and 3 cheap IC strips left, going to test agin later when i finish work and again in the morning, im sure i c something, i certain i do 

Can any one Tweet it for me please ??? xx


----------



## 5-a-side

Dont know how to tweak your photo but I hope its a BFP for you.


----------



## Margerle

My first pregnancy: I didn't test until I had missed my period twice - was in some sort of denial I think. So at 7-9 weeks pregnant I got a very obvious BFP.

Second pregnancy: Got a good BFP 1 or 2 days before AF is due - but I have short-ish luteal phases. I was 10-11 dpo.

Do you chart at all? Once in a blue moon our bodies don't ovulate or stall ovulatation due to stress or illness or nothing at all! This would naturally make your AF later than you would expect as your body still has to go through the the last phase of your fertility cycle (luteal phase).

I know this is tough, I've had a couple of late ovulations and one anovulatory (no ovulation) cycle once per year usually. It's really hard on the mind and heart when you don't know what your body is doing...

:hugs:


----------



## greenpear

Good luck and i hope that strip darkens! I'm late too - 3 days late and stark white BFN


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Margerle said:


> My first pregnancy: I didn't test until I had missed my period twice - was in some sort of denial I think. So at 7-9 weeks pregnant I got a very obvious BFP.
> 
> Second pregnancy: Got a good BFP 1 or 2 days before AF is due - but I have short-ish luteal phases. I was 10-11 dpo.
> 
> Do you chart at all? Once in a blue moon our bodies don't ovulate or stall ovulatation due to stress or illness or nothing at all! This would naturally make your AF later than you would expect as your body still has to go through the the last phase of your fertility cycle (luteal phase).
> 
> I know this is tough, I've had a couple of late ovulations and one anovulatory (no ovulation) cycle once per year usually. It's really hard on the mind and heart when you don't know what your body is doing...
> 
> :hugs:

No hun i dont chart dont know how to :blush:
not feeling to good today :(
xx


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Morning BB-er's!
Im not feeling the best today :(
Feeling really sick and bad stomach ache every now & then keeps coming and going.
My test is exactly the same again today really really faint. :shrug:
Maybe should test again on Mondy and leave it for a few days.
Ive swollen (.)(.)s today feeling very nausea too xx
Hope your all well :flower:
Heres my fmu test today 10days late (doubt you can see the super faint line but i can definatly see something when i hold it close.. what do you think???) :
 



Attached Files:







IMG01974-20110616-0939.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 74


----------



## angel11

Hey liverpoolbaby. 

Not sure if anyone tweaked it for you but I inverted the image and made a arrow on where I "think" I see a line. Not sure if this is the same location where you see your line on the untweaked image. 

Hope you get your BFP!!! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG01974-20110616-0939.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 74


----------



## liverpoolbaby

angel11 said:


> Hey liverpoolbaby.
> 
> Not sure if anyone tweaked it for you but I inverted the image and made a arrow on where I "think" I see a line. Not sure if this is the same location where you see your line on the untweaked image.
> 
> Hope you get your BFP!!! :flower:

Thats exactly wher i c it!!
Thankyou for tweeking it for me huni! :kiss: x


----------



## angel11

No problem at all. I would say perhaps wait until monday and then test again. And if you are still unsure after that, perhaps consider a blood test. 

Good luck. FX'ed for you hun


----------



## Nyn

I think about a week but can't remember for sure x


----------



## Hanawanabump

How are you feeling today?? :flower:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Hanawanabump said:


> How are you feeling today?? :flower:

Sh*t just wanted to cry all day,
Bellys not stopped hurting either.
Thanks for asking though just having a good old.. yet another rant sorry :blush: u ok hun ? xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

I am in a similar position.... 9 days late today. Dcotor refusing to do blood test. Still getting BFN can't even see a faint line. Just want to know other way as can't deal with limbo. However, on the positive, some ladies here seem to pick their BFP late so perhaps there is hope!
FX for us!


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Hopingitwill said:


> I am in a similar position.... 9 days late today. Dcotor refusing to do blood test. Still getting BFN can't even see a faint line. Just want to know other way as can't deal with limbo. However, on the positive, some ladies here seem to pick their BFP late so perhaps there is hope!
> FX for us!

Hun!
Don't panic .. relax .. say on this forum all these ladys on here that post are love4ly & supportive every last 1 of them. they'l and i will help you through.
There's a chance until AF shows so dont count yourself out yet! xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

liverpoolbaby said:


> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> I am in a similar position.... 9 days late today. Dcotor refusing to do blood test. Still getting BFN can't even see a faint line. Just want to know other way as can't deal with limbo. However, on the positive, some ladies here seem to pick their BFP late so perhaps there is hope!
> FX for us!
> 
> Hun!
> Don't panic .. relax .. say on this forum all these ladys on here that post are love4ly & supportive every last 1 of them. they'l and i will help you through.
> There's a chance until AF shows so dont count yourself out yet! xxClick to expand...

Same to you... we all seem so good at giving each other advice but can't take our own!!! I posted a thread too in this area and also on TWW (to see if many others in this positions) one as didnt realise you had done this one. FX for us x


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Hopingitwill said:


> liverpoolbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopingitwill said:
> 
> 
> I am in a similar position.... 9 days late today. Dcotor refusing to do blood test. Still getting BFN can't even see a faint line. Just want to know other way as can't deal with limbo. However, on the positive, some ladies here seem to pick their BFP late so perhaps there is hope!
> FX for us!
> 
> Hun!
> Don't panic .. relax .. say on this forum all these ladys on here that post are love4ly & supportive every last 1 of them. they'l and i will help you through.
> There's a chance until AF shows so dont count yourself out yet! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Same to you... we all seem so good at giving each other advice but can't take our own!!! I posted a thread too in this area and also on TWW (to see if many others in this positions) one as didnt realise you had done this one. FX for us xClick to expand...

Its horrible when you see ppl reading your thread and not advising or replying when you want someone to speak to isnt it :/
haha! yeh we are all good @ that arent we!
Im not going to test til monday or tuesday morning. Giving my POAS a rest and being positive and patient.. all good come to those who wait ;) xxxx


----------



## Hanawanabump

liverpoolbaby said:


> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling today?? :flower:
> 
> Sh*t just wanted to cry all day,
> Bellys not stopped hurting either.
> Thanks for asking though just having a good old.. yet another rant sorry :blush: u ok hun ? xxClick to expand...

Fine thanks!

I think we've all being guilty of having a good rant so dont worry! Especially when we're hormonal! At least all the other ladies on here understand so you can get away with it! 

Just read your giving POAS a rest till monday, thats good, hopefully you wont think about it too much between now an then. Easy to say I know! Keep yourself busy, phone your girlfriends up to keep you occupied. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Hanawanabump said:


> liverpoolbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling today?? :flower:
> 
> Sh*t just wanted to cry all day,
> Bellys not stopped hurting either.
> Thanks for asking though just having a good old.. yet another rant sorry :blush: u ok hun ? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Fine thanks!
> 
> I think we've all being guilty of having a good rant so dont worry! Especially when we're hormonal! At least all the other ladies on here understand so you can get away with it!
> 
> Just read your giving POAS a rest till monday, thats good, hopefully you wont think about it too much between now an then. Easy to say I know! Keep yourself busy, phone your girlfriends up to keep you occupied. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thats lovely of you Hana :hugs:
Im going to definatly keep my self WELL occupied this weekend lol
xx


----------



## Hanawanabump

liverpoolbaby said:


> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liverpoolbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanawanabump said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling today?? :flower:
> 
> Sh*t just wanted to cry all day,
> Bellys not stopped hurting either.
> Thanks for asking though just having a good old.. yet another rant sorry :blush: u ok hun ? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Fine thanks!
> 
> I think we've all being guilty of having a good rant so dont worry! Especially when we're hormonal! At least all the other ladies on here understand so you can get away with it!
> 
> Just read your giving POAS a rest till monday, thats good, hopefully you wont think about it too much between now an then. Easy to say I know! Keep yourself busy, phone your girlfriends up to keep you occupied. I'll be thinking of you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thats lovely of you Hana :hugs:
> Im going to definatly keep my self WELL occupied this weekend lol
> xxClick to expand...

Keep us posted chick! :hugs:


----------



## MommyMel

:cloud9:congrats to all of you, i pray for my BFP.......:happydance:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey Liverpool. 
Hope you are ok. Still af'less. Urine test from doc comeback neg. Have been told to go back again next week for another one if not come on! I think I am going to hang fire too not been testing at home so will wait!


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey Liverpool.
> Hope you are ok. Still af'less. Urine test from doc comeback neg. Have been told to go back again next week for another one if not come on! I think I am going to hang fire too not been testing at home so will wait!

Hope you get a good result huni bun thinking of u catch the baby dust :dust:


----------



## jodylee05

What a great thread!! i just want to say good luck and i really hope you get your BFP SOON. I am 3 day late and 2 BFN! 

Im not couting myself out until AF arrives. DH husband keeps buying me all these expensive pregnacy tests in the hope i will get a positive result. I hate letting him down, Its killing me everytime i see the BFN :( :( :(


----------



## puppycat

Any news hun?

I got BFP with my daughter on day of AF (didn't test before that)

AF was due today but nothing so far and BFN's xx


----------



## Hanawanabump

Morning! How are you feeling today? Have you had a good weekend? :flower:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Morning girls..
I havent got good news :nope:
tested agian this morning fmu using early responce & BC digi.
The Frer - i couldnt see no markings what so ever.
CB Digi - read not prgnant.
All weekend ive felt so so tired more than ever, ive been having cramps all day & night on / off.
My (.)(.)ies are the biggest sign they are massive so swollen heavy sore tender and blue big veins around my nipples.
I havent the foggyest what is going on :shrug:
Ive booked myself in for bloods on Weds get my results on Monday maybe Friday.
So upset & confused right now :nope:
Ive shown my OH the faint positive he wants to test again this week together, but he doesnt even know ive tested this morning, he wont be happy if he knew i did so cant tell him, how am i going to put him off about testing with this CB digi this week & say lets go Drs instead??? :cry: x
 



Attached Files:







IMG01989-20110620-0804.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 34









IMG01990-20110620-0805.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Hanawanabump

Ah hun im sorry! :hugs: 

Can you not get another cheap test to take with him but tell him you've booked docs appointment as well just in case? :shrug:


----------



## MommyMel

i wish you all the best hun.... take care not to stress too much, it makes the body do funny things.....:growlmad:

good luck and lots of baby dust to you :hugs:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Im not getting myself worked up about it anymore, if its ment to be its ment to be. ive got my fx'd though.
Tiredness seriously kicking in right now cant keep my eyes open tummy feels weird n achey not in any pain or hurting @ all though btw.
Boobs are mega sore even to touch.
im keeping positive, becos i am pretty certain i am pregnant.
My OH even said i look like im glowing and is loving the new boob look lol x


----------



## liverpoolbaby

:flow:Thought i would share with you all my symtpoms today.

As you know i got my bfn this morning EVEN though i got my faint positive on Weds&Thursday just gone..:wacko:yes i know very confused as you probably are...

Today i have felt EXTREMELY tired allllllll day could barely keep my eyes open @ all.
Ive been suffering with bad backache,Achey lower Adomen & majorly sore heavy (.)(.)ies cant even touch them they are that bad.

..The aches & pains ive suffered in my back & tummy are very similiar to when i have my AF, been panicing all day hoping i dont see something when i go pee, but nope nothing. Praise the lord!!!:D

Big blue veins around nipple area & i think those little white spots you get around the nipple are slightly more noticable & raised.

x2 weeks late, x1 faint positive last week then a big bfn this morning + these symptoms today = confused.com

Hurry up Doctors on Weds!!!!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey Liverpool. I am still suffering with you. 13 days late and bfn. I have given up now and am using opk incase I had an annovulatory cycle and have yet to ovulate. Your symptoms sound promising so fx you are one of those whose hormones don't register for ages and it gets picked up through blood. My doctor still won't give me blood test!


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Todays the day!!
Doctors @ 4pm for bloods.. which is 100% definate im having them done today.
Boobs still swollen and sore, still got big blue veins around nipple, my nipples seem to be looking slightly erect which is weird they arent normally like that forgot tomention it yday.
Was in bed asleep for 9pm last night too, slept right through, had the most bizarre dream that i went toilet and there was blood :nope: was horrible.
Felt a little sick thios morning but that feeling has gone now xx


----------



## PocoHR

I hope the doctor confirms a bfp for you liverpool, keep us posted :flower:


----------



## smiler123

I was 6 days late before BFP so good luck!


----------



## liverpoolbaby

smiler123 said:


> I was 6 days late before BFP so good luck!

im 16days late hun lol
got a faint bfp last thursday then a neg on monday :wacko:
x


----------



## smiler123

Ohhh that's me not looking at the date of original post! Looks like you have all the symptoms though so I bet you'll get some good news! Good luck x


----------



## kermy79

Good luck and i hope u get ur bfp. Im currently 21 days late and i am totally petrified. My ticker is wrong, i didnt come when my ticker said i sould have and im tooscared to test. Your an inspiration to me and watcjing u go through this is mking me stronger and i think i will test on friday. Keep us updated, were all praying for u. Good luck


----------



## liverpoolbaby

kermy79 said:


> Good luck and i hope u get ur bfp. Im currently 21 days late and i am totally petrified. My ticker is wrong, i didnt come when my ticker said i sould have and im tooscared to test. Your an inspiration to me and watcjing u go through this is mking me stronger and i think i will test on friday. Keep us updated, were all praying for u. Good luck

I will huni,
Should get results on Monday fx'd good results:muaha:


----------



## MommyMel

good luck hun...... praying for u :hugs:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

[-o&lt; WISH ME LUCK EVERYONE! [-o&lt; 

On way to Drs to have a good rant and rave and to get my bloods done!
:dust:
xx


----------



## babyfever01

Hello!

I have been lurking on your thread for a few days now. I hope everything comes out alright at your appt! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Leslie735

Good luck! I'm in your boat, AF was due 2 days ago and all I got is BFN. :wacko:


----------



## MegnJoe

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!! My af is due today and no where to been seen :/ Dont think its preg tho, think its my PCOS acting up again :/ BEST OF LUCK LET US KNOW!

Ive been in both of ur threads following lol!


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hi Liverpoolbaby, 
Hope blood test went well and you get your bfp. I am now 15 days late and nothing. Can't get to doctors this week due to work then i am away for weekend and then away with work for following week. This means at least 10 days before can see them. Bu then it will nearly be my next af so if nothing has happened am going to demand investigations and if they don't oblige I will swap doctors. Am doing what I can to not stress incase all the thinking and analysing is messing with my body and am hoping if I chill af will start. I felt preg at start but now is just hunger and tiredness ( although later might be work linked). Do you think we are more aware of symptoms than we usually would be as we are ttc and if we weren't we would not have noticed them?
Fx though we get our bfp!


----------



## alaricsmom

I just found this thread. Good luck liverpool. I have FX'd for you!!


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Morning Girls,
Drs went ok, i saw the nurse for tests not my actual Dr.
I told her the situation how i bled brown d/c for 2-3days a week before period was due then missed period up til now.
Mentioned my symptoms.
She couldnt give me much advice tbh :wacko:
I said can i get a quantatitive blood test, she didnt even know about different blood tests she laughed and said oo u know more than i do!
I asked if the bloods; they came back neg then what?
She said keep testing til period arrives, if it still doesnt come back in for more tests.
I tested again this morning; BFN arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhh"
So emotional today all i want to do is cry :cry: Missing my OH so much too not seen him all week :cry::cry:
I even wanted to cry @ the cinema's last night watching a comedy :blush:
Boobs dont hurt as much today either in fact hardly at all unless i give them a jiggle.
No cramps/backache, just emotional and tired :(:(:(:(:(


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey hun, 

I have only been on this forum about a week or so, but your OP was one of the first I read and I have been following it ever since.

It must be so frustrating for you to have all these symptoms and still get a BFN. I am sure you miss your OH now more than ever, so keep your chin up and hopefully you will get that BFP very soon.

Take care xo.


----------



## liverpoolbaby

joeybrooks said:


> Hey hun,
> 
> I have only been on this forum about a week or so, but your OP was one of the first I read and I have been following it ever since.
> 
> It must be so frustrating for you to have all these symptoms and still get a BFN. I am sure you miss your OH now more than ever, so keep your chin up and hopefully you will get that BFP very soon.
> 
> Take care xo.

Thankyou for following my nightmare of a journey means so much to me i swear :)
Thankyou for your support huni :hugs:
How r u?
x


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Heres my this morning test: bfn i think 

i see a tiny line!.. maybe i dont i dont know
It looks to me the test is half dyed light pink to the left ?? wth? 
what do u all think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG02009-20110623-0950.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 71


----------



## joeybrooks

liverpoolbaby said:


> joeybrooks said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> I have only been on this forum about a week or so, but your OP was one of the first I read and I have been following it ever since.
> 
> It must be so frustrating for you to have all these symptoms and still get a BFN. I am sure you miss your OH now more than ever, so keep your chin up and hopefully you will get that BFP very soon.
> 
> Take care xo.
> 
> Thankyou for following my nightmare of a journey means so much to me i swear :)
> Thankyou for your support huni :hugs:
> How r u?
> xClick to expand...

I'm good, all pretty new to this, so it is really exciting for me to hear how things are going for you.

I just stopped my BCP yesterday, been taking vitamins as of this morning and going to spend the next few months getting my body baby ready for when my cycles sort themselves out.

OH and I are engaged since christmas and have been together for 13 years, so I think we are definitely at the right stage for all this, but it doesnt make it any less scary.

All the best with what you are going through, I really do hope it all works out for you xo.


----------



## liverpoolbaby

joeybrooks said:


> liverpoolbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeybrooks said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> I have only been on this forum about a week or so, but your OP was one of the first I read and I have been following it ever since.
> 
> It must be so frustrating for you to have all these symptoms and still get a BFN. I am sure you miss your OH now more than ever, so keep your chin up and hopefully you will get that BFP very soon.
> 
> Take care xo.
> 
> Thankyou for following my nightmare of a journey means so much to me i swear :)
> Thankyou for your support huni :hugs:
> How r u?
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm good, all pretty new to this, so it is really exciting for me to hear how things are going for you.
> 
> I just stopped my BCP yesterday, been taking vitamins as of this morning and going to spend the next few months getting my body baby ready for when my cycles sort themselves out.
> 
> OH and I are engaged since christmas and have been together for 13 years, so I think we are definitely at the right stage for all this, but it doesnt make it any less scary.
> 
> All the best with what you are going through, I really do hope it all works out for you xo.Click to expand...

Well i wish you all the wordl of happiness with your and your fiance!!!
It is very stressful ttc but everyone on B&B are so supportive its a great website to be on to meet great new friends and to help you through your new journey.. hoep yours isnt as much as a nightmare as mine lol 
:dust:
x


----------



## PocoHR

Maybe I see the faintest hint of something... but I don't know, its a squinter! Did the doctor have anything to say yesterday?


----------



## mwaah

That test doesnt look completely white, I'm sure I see a line.
When do you get your blood test results back? I got mine back the afternoon of the same day.
I'm sorry that this is taking so long for you. It must be complete hell xxx


----------



## liverpoolbaby

PocoHR said:


> Maybe I see the faintest hint of something... but I don't know, its a squinter! Did the doctor have anything to say yesterday?

I showed her my thusday faint AND SHE AGREED A +ive (oops caps)
She did another urine again faint +ive and this monring faint what i think i see and others a faint + apparantly that test was 50miu this morning where as the test last thurs was more sensitive 10miu.
Took bloods get results tomoro maybe if not monday. I asked what if its neg she said keep testing til you get a bleed if you dont come in and see your Dr again.
So fx'd
xx


----------



## liverpoolbaby

mwaah said:


> That test doesnt look completely white, I'm sure I see a line.
> When do you get your blood test results back? I got mine back the afternoon of the same day.
> I'm sorry that this is taking so long for you. It must be complete hell xxx

Hopefully Friday if not Monday hun
fx'd :dust:
xx


----------



## kcj2008

Hi hun 

Just wanted to say that I think I see a very faint line on your test. I hope you get good news soon I now how hard it is. I am currently pregnant but did not get a BFP until 14 days late for period turns out I ovulated extremely late!! xx


----------



## liverpoolbaby

kcj2008 said:


> Hi hun
> 
> Just wanted to say that I think I see a very faint line on your test. I hope you get good news soon I now how hard it is. I am currently pregnant but did not get a BFP until 14 days late for period turns out I ovulated extremely late!! xx

tHATS ABSOLUTLY BRILLIANT NEW HUN!! oops caps .. i keep doing that :blush:
Was you getting faints like me?
or get bloods? xx


----------



## kiki04

With my daughter I went for a blood test at 12 DPO and it was negative.... 2 days later got a positive on a HPT :shrug: Every pg is different :hugs:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

kiki04 said:


> With my daughter I went for a blood test at 12 DPO and it was negative.... 2 days later got a positive on a HPT :shrug: Every pg is different :hugs:

Thanks for your reply hun,:flower:
Im going to keep testing till AF arrives, sod it if the test is neg my body is shouting yes u are :blush: and i hope she's right! :dust:
xx


----------



## Hopingitwill

I think i might see a very very faint line but would hate to say for certain. How many days late are you? I am now 16 and on cycle 49! Have no symptoms apart from hunger and tiredness! Have not tested today as sick of BFN might test in morning though... see how I feel!


----------



## Colleen12589

I definitely see a line there!!! GL! Hope to hear good news from you tomorrow!


----------



## MommyMel

:hugs: good luck hun, keeping FX'd for you, i hope and pray you get your BFP reaaly soon. :kiss:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Good morning Girls!!! :flower:
How are we all today on Freaky Friiiidayyy?!
Im feeling positive today :)
Not tired, emotional, crampy or backachy.
But (o)(o)ies are still tender swollen and sore and still got thick deep blue lines around areaola, even noticed some smaller fine veins over breast area hmm?
Got tiny little cramps as i type now actually :wacko:
Eatting so much more the last 2-3 days now, my mum was not impressed when she treated me t nando's on Wedsnesday as i hate practically the whole menu :munch: lol whoops!
This morning i woke up bursting for a wee and i was trying to hold it in so i could stay in bed longer and the longer i held it in the sickyer feeling i got was weird :wacko:
xx


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Just got my results from Dr's
Negative :wacko:
Completly baffled now 
Still convinced just going to keep testing hmmmm :shrug:
x


----------



## PinkyPonk

2 weeks with Evie.
couple of days with this baby :flower:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Im convinced im still pregnant because i definatly feel different!!!
Dont care what anyone says i know my body best.
I keep doing my research now im researching negative bloods 2weeks late and Ive found more than a handful of stories one of which:

celticdragon25 - November 24th, 2010 1:06 PM 

Here is my story, I had my last lmp on 9-27-10. I am pretty irregular and it is not unusual for me to be 1-2 weeks late. However when I hit 3 weeks I usually start with the hpt's I got all negatives until 11/17/10. Then went to the er and got a negative blood test. Went to the doctor today and I am 8 WEEKS pregnant. LOL. so trust you instincts and trust your body.

So im staying hopeful!!!
Roll on July see if this AF turns up! :muaha:


----------



## Fairy Chick

day before period for me, everyone's different though hun! Keep hoping and have loadsa :dust: 

FX'd


----------



## MommyMel

its so true,,, a woman knows her body the best. :winkwink: Re-test in a week again, sometimes the Hcg levels are just too low to be detected. 
And its made even more confusing when we expierence all the symptoms,,,, :nope: especially the dark veins on the boobs....::shrug:

i will keep my FX'd for you..... :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

MommyMel said:


> its so true,,, a woman knows her body the best. :winkwink: Re-test in a week again, sometimes the Hcg levels are just too low to be detected.
> And its made even more confusing when we expierence all the symptoms,,,, :nope: especially the dark veins on the boobs....::shrug:
> 
> i will keep my FX'd for you..... :happydance: :hugs:

So so annoying!!!
Im beginning to think maybe it was an early period and the cramps im having now is implantation or OVulation ?:wacko:
Can only wait and see cant i, i suppose:shrug:
No news is good news [-o&lt; xx


----------



## liverpoolbaby

:flower:Have a great weekend everyone!
Keep smiling & be positive!!!
Im going to retest MondaY!!
:happydance:
Sod the faints and blood tests!!!
Something is going on in there! i just know it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dust:
love u all for your concern and support! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasiellover

Good luck hope this is your BFP


----------



## LilMissCheer

Got my fx'ed for you chick! :thumbup:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Morning Girls...
Not a very good update today :(
Had sex on the Friday with OH and again on Saturday again Saturday evening, went to the loo afterwrds and when i wiped i saw pale pale pale watery pink on the tissue.
The bleeding still hasnt stopped but its very little and light, ive not tested since last week as ive not yet been paid and £ is low @ the min so cnt really afford too:nope:
Hd really bad backaches, minor cramps.
Today i feel the worse,been vomitting twice, eyes are really extemely sore the brightness is making me so dizzy and faint and sick.
feel so tired.. really confused :'(
Drs on Thurs.
Hows everyone else??
Nice weekend?
xx


----------



## TwilightAgain

Hi :hi: i've been following your other thread.

Don't worry about a little bit of blood, i've heard its common to bleed a little after sex when pregnant. 

Also, i've also seen some people don't get their bfp until like 10 weeks, which is crazy considering some get it before their period is even due. 

Hang in there and good luck with the docs :hugs:


----------



## Ananya

Hi liverpoolbaby. I hope you get your BFP soon. I just wanted to say that last yr i was 14days late with my period. However, eventually it did come. Also sometimes people can miss a cycle due to stress. I know how you are feeling and i hope u do get good news soon!

Regards 
Ananya


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Moning Girls..
Drs later today very nervous :/
Had the worst night sleep last night had pins & needle twinges in my lower abdom all threw the middle of the night till the morning, i felt so sick!
Really didnt want to go into work but i put on a brave face and did.
Ive lost the sickly feeling now but i still have a tender tense twingey feeling in my tummy.
I also had the runs this morning :nope:
I also seen i brown d/c again when i wiped after a pee first thing, but nothing else.
Was going to test but wages havent even come through yet!~ Arrgh!
Hows everyone else feeling?!
Any BFP's yet?!
xx


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Thankyou so much for your msgs everyone and support!

Ive been Drs!
and i feel so much better for going too

Just to refresh your minds quickly:
2nd June Light bleeding watery pink in colour turning to brown d/c lasted 2-3days

6th June AF due -No sign of her

symptoms:
*+*+* Hot sweats 
*+*+*Swollen (.)(.)ies , tender to touch, painful nipples enlarged, massive *+*+*Blue veins under each aerola.
*+*+* Mild Cramps
*+*+* Fatigue
*+*+* Mood swings one min im happy next im grumpy and mad next im emotional
+*+*+* x2 faint +ives on hpt x1 faint +ive @Drs
*+*+* Neg Blood test

28th June
Light bleeding after sex again light same colours as 2nd June bleeding same length of time 2-3days

Symptoms - this week

*+*+* Was sick Monday morning
*+*+* Bright lights absolutly killing my eyes
*+*+* Fatigue
*+*+* High temperature
*+*+* Peeing more
*+*+*(.)(.)ies are sore or as tender nipples still got veins under aerola
*+*+* Feel like ive done 1000 sit ups lower tummy is very tense n slightly crampy
*+*+* Eatting more

DR said to wait till 7th see if AF turns up if not shes booked me in for Ultra Scan @ the Hospital, all signs sound promising, every pregnancy is different never compare your own to other womens, as you might have signs and symptoms they may not have and vice versa. Every womans body and every womans pregnancy is completly different.

She also said Maybe just Maybe this could be implantation of the beginning of this pregnancy and/or my body doesnt know how to handle itself or it could be a m/c but most m/c are very noticable, and i would have seen blood clots, heavy bleeding which normally lasts a week or longer and suffer serious strong cramps, which i havent , so fingers crossed! 

:dust:


----------



## TwilightAgain

Fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## Coogee

Good luck liverpoolbaby,
I'm really hoping for BFP for you :)
I can just imagine the utter frustration you feeling. x


----------



## Lover

I was 1 day late. Good luck!


----------



## kermy79

Good luck hun, i really do understand exactly how u feel and i have followed you thread closely :smug:. I really hope u get your :bfp: soon, and i hope i get mine too. I think the scan is a really good idea :thumbup:, My sister didnt get a :bfp: untill she was 5 months pregnant. So there is still hope for us all. I completly agree that all women and all pregnancies are unique. I just think that all these ladies helping you with there coments and ideas make stressfull times like this just a little easier to cope with. 

Again good luck:flower:

:dust:


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Thaks Kermy :hugs:
All the support has helped me so so much!
xx


----------



## angel4eva

Ive just read this post, was hooked i really hope you get your BFP soon! x


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey Liverpool
not been on for a while as been away! I am now officially 24 days late. don't have a clue what is going on. Am going to make an appointment for doctors. No symptoms of bfp or af but have not tested in a week. Might buy a digi tonight and test tomorrow. At least you are getting something done soon and hoefully a bfp will be confirmed! X


----------



## Andypanda6570

Wishing you all the best. xoxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 1209ttc

GL x


----------



## ChiChiBean

Wellllll before, I thought I was preggo twice.... tested the day of AF (got a -) and then she came later that night. The 2nd time I was 8 days late and had tested 3 different times in between the day AF was supposed to come and they were all BFN. I just found out I'm actually pregnant this time and I tested 1 day before AF & 1 day after AF was expected and got faint +'s, and then today (3 days after AF was expected) it was my BFP! Good luck/baby dust!!! :flower:


----------



## Ananya

I am in the same situation liverpoolbaby! I am about 4 days late. I had some AF cramping for a few days but nothing. I have done 2 HPT but all BFNs. I am hoping for my AF to just come now. 

I am not getting AF cramps noe, just slight twinges on either right or left side xxx


----------



## liverpoolbaby

1209ttc said:


> GL x

Your bumps looking gorgeous now huni!!!
How u feeling?
xx


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Morning ladies! :flower:
Hope you all had a lovely weekend?!!
Has anyone got any good news this week? any :bfp: ?

As you all know i had a small bleed on the 2nd of June which i though might have been IB but then i thought no it must have been an early period maybe.. well it was the 2nd on Saturday.. and NO bleed! so it wasnt an early period! YAY!!! :happydance:
BUT i guess i have to still wait till end of month to see if the other bleed was a period now :dohh:
My tests should be arriving this week hopefully tomoro or today fx'd.
So i shall be testing again. :dust:
xx


----------



## proud mummy

aww good luck hun hope you have some good news soon x


----------



## MommyMel

good luck babes,,,,,, i hope its your BFP !!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, didn't wanted to read and run either but I'm 10dpo, still waiting to get a BFP. I always had regular cycles, but since I am married my cycles have become irregular. I will doing a HPT after my July 07 (that is my longest cycle due date otherwise my normal due date was today), so probably I'll be going for a HPT on my birthday. :kiss: I really hoping to get some good news on my birthday, I hope that big day of mine really becomes BIG. :hugs:


----------



## MommyMel

i hope so too hun... good luck !!! :hugs:

you never know hey,,,, could be your "Big Positive" birthday present !!! :happydance:


----------



## awickstrand

Same boat as you, eleven days late and still BFN!


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Well heres what you have all been waiting for.... lol .... answers!

Ive not had a bleed or a :bfp: BUT ive had another :bfn:

I recieved my IC tests today and my OVU tests too.

Im going to knock the whole pregnancy on the head and start a fresh. Only because surely if i was pg i would have 100% seen a big fat line by now so im assuming that my body has been playing tricks on me.
Either i m/c when i had that 2nd bleed or the IC test was an evap... so girls beware!!! if that is the case!!!

Ive started testing my OVU tests today and i think i can actually see a faint line!
SO!!! Its not worked out as bad as i thought! i can start bed rocking like Fred and Wilma asap!! :happydance:

I hope to god this month God is looking down on me and thinking Gheezz! this girls had a tough month and half lets make a miracle! FX'D!
:dust:

Here's my OVU tests, im new to these as it is my first time using them, is this i faint i see? and should it get darker? nearer to my ovulate?:flower:


EWWWWW!!! just noticed.. please dont look under my nails :blush: ive been tidying up lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG02095-20110704-1851.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 27


----------



## FragileDoll

MommyMel said:


> i hope so too hun... good luck !!! :hugs:
> 
> you never know hey,,,, could be your "Big Positive" birthday present !!! :happydance:

Hope so, fingers crossed. Thanks. :flower:


----------



## Hopingitwill

Hey Liverpool baby- sorry to hear bfn but at least you can
Move forward now! I am now 28 days late and on day 60 or something like that with my cycle. If I had had normal 32 day period I would be due on on Friday this week. What a waste of a month!!!


----------



## liverpoolbaby

Hopingitwill said:


> Hey Liverpool baby- sorry to hear bfn but at least you can
> Move forward now! I am now 28 days late and on day 60 or something like that with my cycle. If I had had normal 32 day period I would be due on on Friday this week. What a waste of a month!!!


Have u been Dr's hun, i heard they can give u something to edge on your AF:flower:
have u tested?xx


----------

